# Como instalar diccionarios en el navegador Mozilla Firefox



## DobleA (Abr 11, 2007)

En este foro buscamos que todos los usuarios logren explicar bien sus dudas para lograr así una buena respuesta. Pues bien, mucha gente comete errores ortográficos (algunos de tipeo otros de simple ignorancia) que denigran al idioma y evitan la cómoda y fácil comunicación.
Es por esto que he decidido explicar brevemente como instalar plugins de diccionario para el navegador Mozilla Firefox (cabe aclarar que este navegador es completamente freeware y de código abierto).
En verdad instalar diccionarios es sumamente sencillo, pero una gran cantidad de usuarios desconocen esta opción.


*Vamos con unas capturas y explicaciones:*

Hacemos click derecho sobre cualquier campo en el que se pueda escribir. Nos aparece el siguiente menú

http://imageshack.us

Hacemos click sobre "Añadir diccionarios...". Esto nos lleva directamente a la página de diccionarios oficiales (por llamarla de alguna manera) de Mozilla Firefox.
En el foro manejamos principalmente el idioma español, es por eso que bajaremos el diccionario "es-es"

http://imageshack.us

Hacemos click en "Install" y nos aparece lo siguiente:

http://imageshack.us

Hacemos click en instalar y... listo!. El navegador nos dirá que la próxima vez que iniciemos el programa el diccionario ya estará pronto para usar.


*Como usarlo:*

Al escribir incorrectamente se subraya la/s palabra/s escrita/s de forma incorrecta.

http://imageshack.us

Hacemos click derecho sobre la palabra y se muestran las posibles sugerencias:

http://imageshack.us

Click sobre la palabra que debe de ir y listo. Como todo diccionario carece de palabras que son muy propias de cada país, es por eso que tiene la opción de "Añadir al diccionario".

Espero que les sea útil la explicación como el diccionario.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

para los favoritos
Si quieres tener el icono a mano


----------



## JV (Abr 11, 2007)

Muy bueno el trabajo de ambos, mis felicitaciones por su esfuerzo en pro de un mejor foro.

Saludos..

PD: para los que usamos Opera se elije la opcion de _Revisar ortografía_ y siguiendo las instrucciones se instala un corrector ortografico, el _GNU Aspell for Windows_, un proyecto GNU compatible con el mismo.


----------

